# Iron Man V Aliens



## Els

Hello All,
Time for a break from building aircraft kits and it has been a while since I worked on a figure kit. These are the kits that will be used for this project:

Just incase you hadn’t guessed it will be an Iron Man versus Aliens what-if. The old Alien kit was bought off Ebay several years ago and it was started/modified a little for another project a while back. That project stalled and the kit was stuck back in the box and hidden away on the shelf of shame with other projects that did not get finished. The Iron Man kit was bought at a model show for $10 because it was $10. Recently the Alien kit was rereleased by MPC. While checking out the new box art at the LHS, a small flicker of an idea started up.

Please don’t be distracted by the awesome artwork but this is the plan for this build. Iron Man will be blasting two aliens with a third on his back.
I am kind of surprised that this kit was rereleased because I don’t remember the original selling that well. It has a very static pose out of the box but it looks pretty good if you modify it. The new plastic that it is molded in isn’t the greatest, it beads up when being sanded.

The size of the kits might be a little off but I will be close enough once they are chopped up that I don’t think it will be as noticeable.


Els


----------



## Jafo

This should be extra cool!


----------



## Mitchellmania

Way too cool!!


----------



## Griffworks

Nice! Looks to be a fun build!


----------



## SJF

This does look like it'll be fun!


----------



## ClubTepes

Awesome idea.


----------



## Els

Thanks everybody.
Today was started off by attaching IM’s hand to one of the aliens. A hole was drilled through both pieces and a screw was epoxied in place. A second smaller hole was drilled to run wires because at this moment I have not completely ruled out putting some LED’s in the kit.

The modifications to the back of the alien have been started. This is where the repulser or whatever his hand weapons are called will be blasting through. I think I will sculpt the blast and cast it in clear resin so that it can be lit.

I am just looking at lighting the repulser blasts and not the eyes or chest because of the way the inner structure of this kit is designed. If I had to do it over again I would have drilled some holes in the inner structure of the kit prior to gluing the body together. The way it is designed it is tough to get a drill in there. I wired in an LED to the body but I am still not sure if it will be lit.

The left leg has been modified and this is about how it will be. I have to attach the Aliens legs to Iron Man because I don’t think the arm will be strong enough to hold the alien without sagging over time. Since I didn’t pre-drill the kit I cannot run any metal rods through the body to strengthen it. The kit feet of the alien will not look to good so I guess I will have to try and sculpt them out of Aves.
I am not sure how I am going to be able to build this in components so that I can paint the aliens and IM separately.
Els


----------



## starduster

Oh ........... there will be blood ........ :devil: Karl


----------



## Xenodyssey

Hope there is extra slime as well.


----------



## Mitchellmania

Yeeeeaaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## DCH10664

:woohoo: This looks like the beginning of a seriously wicked build !! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see this one progress. Just wondering if the Aliens acid blood will be eating thru the Iron Man suit ??? If the acid does eat thru the armor, then that could make for some serious damage !
And it might look cool to have blinking lights in the eyes and chest. As if to show the acid damage is shorting out the suit.
On the other hand, since this is a "what if" build, Tony may have come up with a protective coating for his armor to neutralize the acid.

Personally, I like these "what if" builds. It gives the builder a little more freedom to do as he pleases.


----------



## RobP.

DCH10664 said:


> :woohoo:
> 
> Personally, I like these "what if" builds. It gives the builder a little more freedom to do as he pleases.


I feel the same way, the subject matter here is not my normal fare, but Wow! I think this was a great idea and definately thinking outside the box! I will be following this build cause I am anxious to see the results! Great job so far!

Rob


----------



## Els

Thanks for the positive comments on this build. I hit bit of a road block because I ran out of glue and my LHS was closed this week for inventory. I have been working on filling and sanding and chopping but nothing big enough to post pictures. I have alien parts all over the place and I should be back at it this weekend. As far as slime and acid blood go.......how can you have aliens without those key ingrdients? I agree about the what if builds. It is nice to unleash the imagination once in a while to reignite the modelling mojo. Some people like it, others do not. Its a big hobby and to each their own.
I like the idea about blinking lights for the eyes. My problem is that I didn't intend to light the kit when I started it and the way that IM goes together it is hard to run the wires after being built. I am looking at running wires through the aliens instead. Trying to pose 4 figures without creating painting problem is an issue that I didn't really think about when I started.
Els


----------



## starduster

What a great project, I'm always impressed when I see a modeler go the extra length to create something no one else has done, this will be an awesome model when done thanks for sharing. Karl


----------



## Els

Thanks Karl, I hope it does get done. The PITA level is starting to catch up to the fun level.
The LHS finished their inventory, I bought some fresh, new glue and Iron Man is back in business. Since the Alien feet are a little blocky I have trimmed away everything except the heel and attached it to IM’s leg so that I can sculpt some new feet out of Aves. Hopefully this will take some pressure off IM’s arm.

The alien tails are very rigid. I tried to heat it up and bend it but it didn’t work. The tail was chopped into pieces and treaded onto some thin wire. Now it can be bent to shape then puttied. You can see the original shape and the other two that are cut.

I started chopping the alien that will be on the ground and the one that will be on IM’s back.

Here is what I have so far. It’s coming along slowly but surely.


----------



## Marko

You are very ambitious. Keep posting, it looks like great so far. Nice idea!


----------



## Mitchellmania

This is amazing!! Please keep posting!! This should be in a modeling magazine!


----------



## Els

Marko and Mitchellmania , thanks. If there was a magazine called "Do Things Harder Not Smarter" then I would be in it.
I know that I haven’t been posting that much but I have been doing quite a bit of work on this. Here is the evil trio

The second recently deceased is now getting legs. The putty work is very rough right now because I am just using fast setting plumbers epoxy to get everything into position before I use some Aves to detail it. I am sure that I will have to break some of it back apart and I do not want to waste the Aves. 

I like to glue in extra sprue to strengthen the part and give the putty something to attach to.

I have decided not to use the lights. I would have if I had run the wires before gluing IM together. I could not get them down the inside of the legs and it was becoming a PITA. I ran some piano wire through IM’s arm/hand and into the alien’s body. This was all epoxied into place and is very strong now. IM’s torso was mostly filled with epoxy to strengthen the shoulders. I do not think he will sag now.

Here it is with the two recently deceased roughed in. Arms are next, then the alien on his back.

Thanks for looking, let me know what you think
Els


----------



## Marko

I think you should be getting paid some big $$ for your work. Outstanding and really thorough. Nice!!


----------



## kdaracal

Very cool mod.


----------



## DCH10664

This is just over-the-top COOL !! It definitely looks like a contest winner in the making ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Els

I am still plugging away at this. I needed a little break from modifying aliens so I have also been working on an aircraft kit that I bought at Modelpalooza in Orlando.
Here is my initial attempt at one of the Aliens feet. It is hard for me to tell how it turned out until it gets some primer but I think it will be Ok after a little fine-tuning with some files. Most importantly it will add some strength to the alien that is being held up. 

I have been going in with the Aves to start filling in the gaps in the other aliens.



Els


----------



## SJF

Very good putty work!


----------



## Mitchellmania

So cool!!!


----------



## Spockr

Great ambition and courage in this project! Your ideas are cool and the execution seems like its going as planned. I agree with the other that this will be a contest winner. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Els

Thanks everybody. I had a bit of a set back on this. Even though I test fit everything as I am building it, I had to go back and chop off the left leg and lower part of the right leg of the alien that is on IM's back. It fit when it was glued together but after puttying, it didn't fit anymore. I must not have waited long enough for the glue to dry and it shifted while puttying it.
I took a picture today with it taped together. I have to build it in such a way that I can complete it and add it after IM is painted.

This is going to take up a lot of valuable shelf space. I put a jar of Tamiya paint in the picture to give it a sense of scale. I am not really sure about my composition of the kits. I wanted to leave the front open as much as possible to show off Iron Man but it looks a little bland now. Maybe once I add the aliens arms and tails it will clutter it up some.
Els


----------



## Paper Hollywood

This is a very imaginative idea. It just occurred to me that a chest buster that nested in Iron Man's chest might be in for a surprise.


----------



## DCH10664

This build just keeps looking better and better with each shot !! :thumbsup: I do understand what you mean about this taking up valuable shelf space. But something this unique deserves good shelf space.

On another note, if you have a local hobby shop that you deal with, and trust. I bet they would be glad to display your work in their shop. It would serve to generate business for them. And may even drum up some business for you. That is if you build for other people for pay.


----------



## starmanmm

You are putting some good time into this.


----------



## Mitchellmania

I really like your composition! There is a lot of movement and action to it! Make room for this- It's AMAZING!!!


----------



## TAY666

Els said:


> I am not really sure about my composition of the kits. I wanted to leave the front open as much as possible to show off Iron Man but it looks a little bland now. Maybe once I add the aliens arms and tails it will clutter it up some.
> Els


I don't think you have to worry.
Once the arms and tails are on, I think it will be just right.
Not too busy, but not too bland.
Especially if you repose some of the tails and have them whipping towards Iron Man.

This is looking so cool so far.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

Don't despair now! I think once painted, you'll like it better. It's taking on a "cover art" feel for me, now. There was a _Batman vs. Predator_, (I remember he had a very cool suit of Predator-fighting armor); why not _Iron Man vs. Aliens_?


----------



## Els

Thanks everybody. I had to stop working in this for a while, the pain in the butt factor was overriding the fun factor so I stepped away and worked on a couple of aircraft kits. I am back on it now though with a renewed interest.
Here are some hands, arms and legs in various steps of reposing.

I have been working on filling more gaps. Evertime I think I am done I find more spots that need work.

I decided to drill a hole in the back of the IM kit so that I can add the alien on his back after painting.

Here is the pin I added to the alien.

Trying to find a spot for the aliens left leg is what I am working on now. It is like a puzzle and his left leg looks akward where I was planning to put it.
Els


----------



## starmanmm

Something this complicated can be a fun killer.

Hang in there... it is a great idea and you are close to paint.


----------



## Marko

That is just beautiful work. I am amazed at it all.


----------



## Jafo

Yeah, don't stop now!


----------



## Paulbo

starmanmm said:


> Something this complicated can be a fun killer...


Are you speaking of your Constellation build? ;-)


----------



## starmanmm

Ok... who was the last one in and left that door open? :freak: :tongue:


----------



## Els

I was able to work on this for a couple of hours. I got the left leg on the back alien.

I was going to paint Iron Man with Alclad before putting the red and yellow on but I didn't have enought Alclad so I tried some Krylon chrome.


This stuff really works well. It doesn't spray on to thick and dries pretty fast. It is not as good as Alclad but for what I need it will be fine.
I am going to have to take off the back aliens left arm and reposition it. As it is now it is just holding onto Iron Mans arm. I think I want it to be more around his neck. I will make it so that I can add it after IM is painted.

Els


----------



## starmanmm

It's looking sharp.


----------



## Rebel Rocker

One of the coolest build ideas I've seen in a while. I completely understand the frustration factor and the need to step away from it for a while. I really enjoy seeing your progress, at any speed!! Looking forward to seeing the finished product, WHENEVER it gets done!! Well done, sir!

Wayne:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad

This is great! Whenever you get frustrated, just think about how many of us are looking forward to seeing the final product!


----------



## Mitchellmania

This is soooo cool!!! Please keep on going!!


----------



## Els

Thank you for keeping me motivated on this build.
I worked on the kneeling alien. His feet had to be modified so that he could kneel. Here is what part of that looked like.

I also had to extend his left arm out and open up the hand.


----------



## Els

The kneeling alien has been base painted. I will go in later with some washes and fine details. I wanted the two aliens that are getting blasted to be younger and less experienced so I am going with brown tones on them. The one on his back will be a little more experienced/older so I will work more gray into its color.

I painted the inside of the clear domes with some Tamiya smoke to darken them up a little. The clear domes do not fit that well and there are some gaps.


To fill the gaps I didn't want to use Bondo because I think the red color would have shown from the inside. I mixed some Woodland Scenics Water Effects with some black and brown paint to try and match what was on the alien.

The Woodlands Scenics is pretty thick and fills in pretty good. 

I might have to put another coat once it dries because it shrinks a little.


----------



## starmanmm

Good idea on how to fill in the gap on a clear part.


----------



## TAY666

Yes.
Really great idea for those gaps.
Will have to keep that in mind if I am ever working with clear parts in the future.


----------



## DCH10664

I am absolutely blown away by your talent and skills !!!! This thing deserves to have a first place trophy sitting next to it ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania

Thanks for sharing step by step!!


----------



## kdaracal

Watching this one VERY closely!! Super work. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## aurora fan

Bumping this fantastic project closer to the top. Can't wait to see more


----------



## bigobear

looks great


----------



## TAY666

Hope all is well.
Really looking forward to seeing more updates on this project.


----------



## fluke

*WOW!!!*  :thumbsup:


----------



## Els

Hello all and thanks for all the interest in this build.
Sorry that I have not updated this in a while. Group builds and Silly week over at the ARC have been taking up all my modeling time. I have worked on this a little but nothing worth posting. I am not happy with the molded teeth on the aliens but so far I have not found a good alternative. I made some out of Aves and I tried using some pins. Neither on of those worked very well. After I finish working on my AC-119 I will get back to Iron Man.
Els


----------



## RobP.

This has been a fantastic build to watch. Given its kit bash detail, its understandable that it is taking time to complete. Great Job!

Rob


----------



## JediPuju

Absolutely fantastic. Please please reconsider getting some light in there because having iron mans repulsors blasting out the back of that alien would just be out of this world !!


----------



## Moderbuilderzero

Agreed Jedi. Blasting thru the Alien would look sick! This build rocks!

MBZ


----------



## Els

I worked on the kit a little. I wanted to curve the tail so I had previously chopped it into sections. I fed the sections onto some floral wire that I bent into the position that I wanted. I tried gluing it with plastic cement and super glue but neither of those worked. So I used my hot glue gun to put a little dab on each to set them in place. Then I went over that with some putty. Here is the modified tail with the original.

After that solidified it was attached to the alien and puttied in with some Aves.


I also modified and reattached the back aliens left arm and right foot.

I also did the initial resculpt of the one aliens right foot. It still needs a little more work.

Els


----------



## rowdylex

Loving this build, anything new to report?


----------



## Y3a

Did the Iron Man suit have problems with the "Acid for Blood" aspect?


----------



## Els

Y3A, I don't know if the Iron Man suit would "really" have a problem with the acid or not. It is going to on this build because I think it will look cool. There may also be some scratches from the claws to.
I bought this basswood canvas to use as a base for the kit. I usually do not like to use square bases for my kits but I think this will be strong enough to pin and epoxy the kit from the inside of the wood canvas.

Iron Man was masked and that was not fun. There are a couple of places that I noticed after taking all the masking tape off that I missed putting yellow but I am going with it as is because I don't want to do anymore masking for the yellow

I used Tamiya clear yellow. I think a couple of more coats would have been better but it was hard to tell how dark it was with the masking on.

I really liked how the Krylon chrome sprayed on the kit but unfortunately it isn't very tough. You can see where the Tamiya tape lifted the top layers when I removed it.

I am going to put a couple of coates of Future over it before I mask for the red. I hope it will blend it in.
I went to JaxCon over the weekend and bought three new Moebius kits. I really want to get started on them but I will finish this first. It is taking up to much space on my desk.
Els
Els


----------



## Manatee Dream

Extremely minor paint lift (and wouod be passable to me...lol!) the scope of this project is still very much a,bitious and i love ot.


----------



## Els

While the yellow was masked up I went ahead and sprayed more silver to cover the places where the paint lifted. Unfortunately I forgot to mask the chest that I had already painted so I will get another chance to do that.
I put about 5 coates of clear red on.

And of course when I pulled the tape off some of the red came off to.

So after I let this cure for a couple days I will fix a few spots.
Els


----------



## fluke

*This project is just too cool for school! * :thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm

This may help.... what I usually do is once the base coat has dried (give it a day) I would seal it with dull or gloss coat. Let that dry for half a day and then tape. I found that this would help in preventing the tape from lifting the paint.


----------



## Els

I put 4 or 5 coats of future over it and waited about a week before I painted the red. I thought it would be good. I am not sure if the cool weather had anything to do with it or not. I will let it sit for a couple days before I try to fix it. There was only one big spot that peeled up. All the others are small and a dab of paint will be fine for those. Fixing clear paints can be a pain though because the parts that are already painted just keep getting darker while you are trying to cover up the spot that lifted. If it all goes south, that will just turn into a place where there is some battle damage or acid.
Problem solved.
Els


----------



## Tim Nolan

This is looking pretty damned cool so far! I have been fiddling with my MKIII for a few months and it's almost done, and I ran into similar problems with masking. I used Lou's mask set, which is a great help, but with so many compound curves, it's almost impossible to avoid some bleed from lift. I even went over many of the areas with 3M fineline tape first, still got a bit of bleed. I had originally planned on airbrushing mine with House of Kolors kandies, but decided against it when I really started analizing the situation after taping him off. I laid down a gold base on all of him, then ended up shooting Tamiya Mica Red him. After rewatching the movie multiple times for reference, I realized most of his gold parts have more of a flat finish, vs. the glossy red, so it all worked out pretty well, and I like mixing flats with glosses anyways! I haven't picked up the MKVII yet, I'm kind of eyeballing Dragons figures vs. Moebius? I spent so much time filling and sanding seams on the MKIII, was hoping to not have a repeat on that part....LOL. All of the seams were in the worst possible areas... Look forward to continuing watching your build! Keep up the good work!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Els

Tim, I feel your pain. I wasn't looking forward to masking and painting Iron Man and I wish I could say that it wasn't that bad but it was. I have gone back in and touched up all the spots but there are a couple of places that are still a bit rough. Might be good spots for Alien acid.... I didn't know that anyone made masks for these kits. I can see where it would be possible for the paint to bleed under all the curves in the armor.
I am tired of this kit taking up all my modelling space. I keep starting other projects for group builds instead of finishing it. I now vow not to start another kit until this is done!!!
I glued, modified and puttied the aliens arms on in an outstretched way to try and give him some action from being blasted. I will work on his tail tomorrow and then start painting it. That will only leave the alien on his back that needs to be finished. I am also starting to think of ideas for the base, not sure what I will do with that.
Here is what I did today. Sorry for the cluttered picture.

Els


----------



## Rob P.

This is looking amazing. My son is also following this build, as he is a huge Alien fan and its giving him some great ambition ideas. Thank you for posting your work!

Rob


----------



## Chrisisall

Awesome stuff! Great sense of action!!


----------



## Els

Thanks guys.
Rob, I hope that in the future we see some of your son's ideas here. I am more of an Alien fan than an Iron Man fan. In the beginning I thought about having the fight go the other way with the Aliens swarming Iron Man. I was going to just have a big pile of Aliens on Iron Man with Iron Mans hand reaching out as he was finally defeated. I just couldn't bring myself to do it though.
I worked on the base today but I am not really happy with how it is turning out. I am going to have a cold beverage and think about it some more. It is too square.
Els


----------



## Chrisisall

Els said:


> I worked on the base today but I am not really happy with how it is turning out.


WHAT??? 
You know, that's the problem with you artist-types; never happy with the astounding work you create.:freak:
Well, I'm never happy with MY stuff, but's that because it really IS lacking...

hmmmmm


maybe there's a lesson here....

:wave:


----------



## Rob P.

Els said:


> Thanks guys.
> Rob, I hope that in the future we see some of your son's ideas here. I am more of an Alien fan than an Iron Man fan. In the beginning I thought about having the fight go the other way with the Aliens swarming Iron Man. I was going to just have a big pile of Aliens on Iron Man with Iron Mans hand reaching out as he was finally defeated. I just couldn't bring myself to do it though.
> I worked on the base today but I am not really happy with how it is turning out. I am going to have a cold beverage and think about it some more. It is too square.
> Els


He actually finished two models this weekend. I will be posting them up later in the modeling forum. We are waiting for an aftermarket resin item to arrive (its on back order) and then he will be starting his first Alien model. He is only 9 and to get some experience we have been building the classic Aurora reissue monsters, but I think he is ready to tackle something a little more advanced now. so we started prepping the Alien model yesterday evening, and hope the custom part comes soon!

Rob


----------



## Els

Rob,
The classic Aurora monster kits are a great start (I still like building them myself). My kids built those and had a lot of fun with them. My favorite part was the stories that they came up with to explain the reasons for the way that they were painting them.

I have taken a break from the alien and worked on the base. This is the foam piece that will go on top of the wood canvas. I just used some open cell styrofoam.

I then covered that with some Durhams putty.


----------



## Els

Accidentally hit the submit reply button...
I then cut some popsicle sticks in half to make a divider between the walkway and the garden.

I made some paving stones out of cheap fast curing epoxy putty. I also cast a couple of rocks from some modell railroad casts.

Then I filled in the spaces with some spackling putty because that is all I had.

Then I put some washes on to get the base colors started.

I know it looks rough now but I will start adding vegitation, washes, and more colors tomorrow. I think the garden will have a Japanese theme but I am not sure yet.
Els


----------



## SJF

The base is looking good! 

Sean


----------



## Jafo

this keeps getting better and better!


----------



## TAY666

Still loving it.
This is going to be a thing of beauty when completed.


----------



## Els

Thanks everybody for the encouragement on this project.
I have started adding stuff to the base. It still has a ways to go.

I went to the TICO airshow this weekend and they had a ride there for the kids. This was painted on the side.

I thought it was pretty cool.
Els


----------



## Els

The base has been added to the wood portion. I don't know if I should make the right side look like it is part of one of their hives (or whatever they are called). 

I have also started looking at ways to make the repulsor blasts. This is clear acrylic rod that was heated with a torch.

This is a new product that I tried out. It is from Citadel and was made for the figures in the Warhammer game. It comes as a very thick past in this pot. It is water soluable. There were no instruction on the pot to explain its use. I added some water to the pot but it was still to thick to use so I scooped some out and added water to that. It is cool because you can mix it to the consistency that you want. It does shrink quite a bit as it dries though so you will probably have to put on a couple of coats. I think it is best for small gaps.

The clear domes on the Aliens are driving me crazy. No matter how many times I fill the seams, I find more. Here it is with some of the Citadel green stuff applied (2 coats).

I am sooooo ready to be done with this. It takes up all of my messy work space.

Els


----------



## starmanmm

the dome seems to be looking good from the pics.


----------



## slotcardan

........


----------



## Els

Starmann, these domes are seriously sucking the fun out of this project. I worked on them for another 2 hours today and I don't think they look any better than when I started.
Slot cardan, I agree! Started experimenting today with ways to make acid damage.
I painted some sheet plastic with silver and clear red so that I could experiment with it.

I made some small holes with an exacto and put Tamiya cement on one, nail polish remover on another, and a hot match on the third.

I am not really happy with any of them. More experimentation will have to be done.
I also layed down a few layers of Liquid Latex. I am going to add these to the aliens mouths once it dries.

Els


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Brilliant work.

The "Green Stuff" is liquid knedite. They also have a similar product with a ribbon of blue and yellow that you mix together. My issue about using it to fill seams is it doesn't harden. Even when cured it becomes somewhat rubbery. Wonderful unless you have to sand it !


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

The build is really coming alive!!! Loving it!


----------



## aurora fan

bump!


----------



## Els

There has been some progress on this project. The tails have all been modified and added to the aliens. I am still working on the clear domes. Of all the things I have done to these kits, I can't believe that these domes are giving me such a hard time.

I also experimented with some acid effects on IM. I used my Xacto knife to make some pits, put some glue in until it was soft, then distressed it a little more. I then put a black wash in it. Let me know what you think.

I was working on it today and ended up dropping Iron Man and the attached alien. The aliens head broke off and Iron Man was scuffed up a bit. I decided that was a good time to stop modelling and start having some cold beverages.
Els


----------



## Chrisisall

Great progress!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

Good idea, take a break. :thumbsup:

The acid damage on Iron Man looks great. It's good to see the Aliens doing some damage to Shell Head. 

Sean


----------



## TAY666

Yeah. Always a good sign to call it a day when things like that start happening.

I do like the damage to IM. Looks very realistic.


----------



## starmanmm

Sorry to hear about the drop... as for the acid marks... looks good... the only thing I would consider is to make the isolated spots less rounded. Flick some water on a wall or something and look at both the shape and pattern it makes. I think that is what you are look for.


----------



## Els

Thanks for the encouragement everybody.
Starmanmm, that is a good idea. I will give it a try.
Els


----------



## DCH10664

Excellent work !! A real work of art in progress ! But I agree with starmanmm. You may want to figure out exactly what angle the acid hit the armor and then create the splatter effect accordingly.


----------



## Els

Thanks Starmanmm.
IM has been expoxied to the base.

While I was at my LHS the guy that works there told me I should try this glue for drips and drool.

It is clear and very stringy. I just put a drop down and then use a toothpick to drag a string where I want the drool. It doesn't seem to dry though so I covered it with some future.

Seems to work OK.


----------



## Els

After I added the alien to IM's back I found some fit issues with the hands and the third alien.
The back aliens right hand still fits fine but the left is not even close.

So I have had to start chopping on that so that it can be repositioned.

There is also a problem with the third aliens left had. It is contacting the pipes on the back alien. This causes his right hand to be to high and not touch the ground.


So its off with his arm...

Els


----------



## starmanmm

Els... glad to help... you are doing fine and I am living thru you as you build this.


----------



## Els

I am calling this one done!!!
This was my longest project ever and I am glad to be done with it. Starmanmm, I didn't go back and redo the acid holes but I put some paint on an old toothbrush and flicked it around the area to blend it in.





To be honest it still has a few rough spots but I am ready to move onto another kit.
Thanks for following along everybody. If it weren't for your encouragement, I am pretty sure this would have ended up in the box of unfinished kits on the shelf of shame.
Els


----------



## Moderbuilderzero

Friggin awesome! Love it!

MBZ:wave:


----------



## rowdylex

We are all our own harsh critics, but since I have been following this thread, I am in awe of not only the theme you have chosen, but the way you have executed the whole process. In my eyes this is one friggn sweet build and you should be very proud.

Well done mate.


----------



## TAY666

rowdylex said:


> this is one friggn sweet build and you should be very proud.


Exactly.
One of the curses of being a modeler, is that no kit is ever actually 'done'.
Always bits you could do this to, or something you could have added here, or maybe a just a bit more of this, there.
Sometime you just have to say enough. And then be happy with your results.

And you should be well pleased. 
It looks amazing.


----------



## Chrisisall

A triumph!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

Outstanding job on a dio that's truly out of the box in both thinking and scope. Bravo! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## starmanmm

Hey... don't let me or anyone tell you when you are done... if you are happy with it... that is all that counts!

Great build!


----------



## aurora fan

I have watched with great interest since you began, thank you for sharing. This is a great idea and right there with you as you worked out the details. We are our own worst critics I understand but I sure love what you have done here!

You are a fearless modeler!


----------



## Els

Thank you everybody. The more I look at the finished product the happier I am with it. I just tacked the repulsor blasts into the aliens with a little hot glue becuase I really don't care for how those turned out. I am still looking for something else to use for that.


----------



## Chrisisall

Els said:


> I just tacked the repulsor blasts into the aliens with a little hot glue becuase I really don't care for how those turned out. I am still looking for something else to use for that.


I know the feeling of wanting to make stuff just a LITTLE BIT more like I envisioned... just know that it's just for you, because I think it's fairly unanimous that you've made a fantastical piece here.:thumbsup:


----------



## BOXIE

Amazing.You combined two of my favourites to make an outstanding dio. Love the base.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Excellent result. Thanks for showing all of us the progress as you built it.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Love the final product! When I showed it to my daughter (almost 13) and a big Marvel movie fan, she immediately insisted that I do something like it!


----------



## DCH10664

I've been following this build since day one. And it's been an awesome pleasure. I appreciate you sharing this with us all. It really is a masterpiece !!!
And the scratches to the armor and the drool is so wicked. 
You should certainly be proud of this build ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic

This turned out really well... dare I say.... AWESOME! This round goes to Ironman I think.


----------



## Rob65

Oh man, that is COOL!! We need a movie!

Robert


----------



## Marko

wow, what a massive project. well done, truly professional build! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

It turned out awesome, dude!! Very impressive!!


----------



## Mitchellmania

I'm so glad you finished this!!! It is totally amazing!


----------



## Rob P.

This was definitely worth the wait to see finished! Outstanding modeling!

Rob


----------



## Rebel Rocker

What a great finished buildup!! Followed from the start, and found it to be a very interesteing build!!


Wayne


----------

